# 1 July 2013



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

For all the young men and women who under 2331 / 2611 / 3124 ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

*11 more weeks to go*

Dear All,


If I am not really mistaken we all awaiting for this D-Day, due to our occupational ceiling has already exceeded. 

Once the EOI has reset the amount that they will be planing to invite we will get a Chance to apply.

I thinks till then we can have a good conversation with regards to other preparations that we need to do.


Keep Smiling 

XXX


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Colombo said:


> For all the young men and women who under 2331 / 2611 / 3124 ... :fingerscrossed:


what about the old..


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

imstaying said:


> what about the old..


My bad....For all my fellow applicants who eagerly looking @ this D-DAY.

Please pore your ideas.

  

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ms-analyst-administrator-261112-262113-a.html


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/140257-change-sol-after-july1-2013-a.html


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dear Frndz, need some help...

I have filled my EOI yesterday , but my occupation is under SOL2.
However, the NSW has stopped accepting further applications for SS, therefore, cant fill the same.

Do i have to widthdraw my EOI ??? becoz i guess, without SS , there is no use of EOI if i have to go for state sponsorship.
Please suggest .................


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Smartlook86 said:


> Dear Frndz, need some help...
> 
> I have filled my EOI yesterday , but my occupation is under SOL2.
> However, the NSW has stopped accepting further applications for SS, therefore, cant fill the same.
> ...


Do not withdraw your submitted EOI.

Apply for NSW SS after 1st July and in it enter your EOI number, states need to have your EOI details. When NSW sponsors, you will automatically get invitation.

Note: EOI is base for invitation and without it invitations cannot be generated.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Exactly 8 weeks to go for our D day H hour.
hope every-one is ready with docs... 

XXX


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

5 more weeks to go...lets hope for the best....


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

BTW i've heard that the new SOL will be release late June. Is that true? Or is it in July? When in July? 1st of July>


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Since Systems Analyst was flagged twice, I'm really worried about the chance of it being removed from the new SOL... Whats all of your thoughts?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Very true....


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

The following occupations have reached their annual occupational ceiling:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business & System Analysts
Electronic Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professionals
Software and Application Programmers.

THEY SAID..... 


Any ceiling reached will be reset on 1 July 2013.

THEY SAID.......

Cheers

XXX


----------



## shaikjalal (May 6, 2013)

I am in a strange situation, Got my assessment today from ACS - System analyst, but the issue is, with the new wording, my exp has been made relevant since Dec 10 - that means I do not have 3 yrs in my relevant occupation,  what to do.. State sponsorship for Sys Analyst also require min 3 yrs with 7 band in all.. 
If i go with ACS letter - I will end up with 55 points.. I can re write IELTS and may/may not get 8 in all.. 
Could you please advise on how I should go ahead now.. please..


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear Shaikjalal,

I know if you need to enter Australia under 189 you will need to achieve that hard target.
To try for achieve 8 for all is indeed the best solution once consider your assets.

If you can think about your partner''s points that would be another great opportunity to achieve another +5 marks which will carry you to that dreamy 60 points mark.

There is another way of scoring +5 marks is thinking of minority language translation skills.
Please think again and try harder in the stream which you think you have highest probability.

May triple Jem with you..

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Hardy84 (May 12, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear Shaikjalal,
> 
> I know if you need to enter Australia under 189 you will need to achieve that hard target.
> To try for achieve 8 for all is indeed the best solution once consider your assets.
> ...


Hi Colombo,

I would like to know some info.

I have got suitable ACS ANZSCO 263112 (Network administrator) falling SOL2 and i could able to submit my EOI after July or later because still i didn't achieved required bands in IELTS and i wanted to know is this occupation will stay in the SOL list ? 

Any idea guys

Thanks.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hardy84 said:


> Hi Colombo,
> 
> I would like to know some info.
> 
> ...


Dear Hardy84,

I think your are falling under "Computer Network Professionals".
According to the latest records only 894 places have been occupied out of 1740.
Even now you can apply for the above ANZSCO code as the Occupation ceiling hasn't reach yet.

Surely the amount that may intake will be re-set on 1st of July 2013.
You can apply for that once you receive your expected band score.

Again please re check about the visa category and benefits that you may get once you succeeded with it. Please visit pr4au | Useful tips for migration to australia….. .

May the triple Jem with you

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

ROY2013 said:


> Since Systems Analyst was flagged twice, I'm really worried about the chance of it being removed from the new SOL... Whats all of your thoughts?


Dear Roy2013,

Just have a little faith.
If they have any idea of removing the category "2611" - (ICT Business and Systems Analysts) away the ACS is not going to assess for the above position still.

And when you look at the statistics it clearly shows the up lifting trend of number of intakes.

The Occupation ceiling will be resent on or before 1 of July and most of the time the amount will be increased as well 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear Roy2013,
> 
> Just have a little faith.
> If they have any idea of removing the category "2611" - (ICT Business and Systems Analysts) away the ACS is not going to assess for the above position still.
> ...


And does the same will apply for the Marketing Specialist Occupation or not ? As I didn't yet get the required score in IELTS.

Thanks,
Heba


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

TO ALL,

The total number of visa places (1,92K if I can recall correctly) will remain NEARLY same this year... with 700 less ...
So ICT occupations may make into the First SOL, but quota probably will be relatively same for each category, not more.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> TO ALL,
> 
> The total number of visa places (1,92K if I can recall correctly) will remain NEARLY same this year... with 700 less ...
> So ICT occupations may make into the First SOL, but quota probably will be relatively same for each category, not more.


Dear All,

Any one have a idea about new occupational Ceiling for 2013-2014.
As the trend we know it is growing. Would the amount be just 1800 or some thing different.

Also Is there any chance of moving the code 261112 and 261111 in to the list 2.
please fire up with your idea.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any one have a idea about new occupational Ceiling for 2013-2014.
> As the trend we know it is growing. Would the amount be just 1800 or some thing different.
> ...


High chance that Quota wont see a great rise as I just mentioned.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> High chance that Quota wont see a great rise as I just mentioned.


Brother

If you find any link with related to new occupational ceiling please share it with us.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

New SOL released by DIAC.

Check this link : Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks maddy.. Its a big news.. All the IT codes are still available....


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

What about occupational ceilings? Any idea?


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

MaddyOZ said:


> New SOL released by DIAC.
> 
> Check this link : Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013



Dear, 

I have completed my ACS assessment for Systems Administrator - ANZSCO 262113.
But i cant see this profession in the new SOL list.

?????????????????????????


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> New SOL released by DIAC.
> 
> Check this link : Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


Any info on CSOL?


----------



## Hardy84 (May 12, 2013)

MaddyOZ said:


> New SOL released by DIAC.
> 
> Check this link : Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013



Hi MaddyOZ's,

Thanks for posting the SOL 1 URL.

I would like to know what about SOL-2 list ??

Will it remain the same ? my job code is falling under SOL2- 263112 (Network Admin)

Thanks again.

Hardy.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

This list must include 1 and 2 both as of now.

On 1st July 2013, we can expect DIAC to update the SOL1 and 2 seperately.


----------



## Hardy84 (May 12, 2013)

MaddyOZ said:


> This list must include 1 and 2 both as of now.
> 
> On 1st July 2013, we can expect DIAC to update the SOL1 and 2 seperately.


Hi Maddy, 

So, you mean to say SOL-2 may remain the same or they will update SOL-2 as well and publish on July 1 2013.?

Thanks 
Hardy


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hardy84 said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> So, you mean to say SOL-2 may remain the same or they will update SOL-2 as well and publish on July 1 2013.?
> 
> ...


they will update SOL-2 shortly as per website information


----------



## Hardy84 (May 12, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> they will update SOL-2 shortly as per website information


Hi Mithu ,

Can you post that link over here ? do you have any idea which occupation they gonna remove SOL-2 ?

Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hardy84 said:


> Hi Mithu ,
> 
> Can you post that link over here ? do you have any idea which occupation they gonna remove SOL-2 ?
> 
> Thanks


What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this. I fall under 261112 Systems Analyst, hope they have a good occupational ceiling limit...last time it was 1800, hope they dont reduce it this time....anyways, wish you all the very best....


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


Hello Dear,

Can you tell me when will the State Sponsor list announce ?

Thanks,
Heba


----------



## yesesmenorah (Jun 3, 2013)

*Will ICT system/business analyst be moved to SOL 2 ?*

What is SOL 2 ? What is the difference between SOL 1 and 2 ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

yesesmenorah said:


> What is SOL 2 ? What is the difference between SOL 1 and 2 ?


If occupation is on SOL you can go by 189 invitation path provided you meet min 60 point criteria. If occupation is not on SOL and present in CSOL(1&2) then 190 state sponsorship is the option.


----------



## yesesmenorah (Jun 3, 2013)

*189 visa for all these skills ?*

OK. So, if we have any of these skills listed in this updated 2013-2014 SOL. can we go ahead and apply for 189 visa ? I have 75 points


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

yesesmenorah said:


> OK. So, if we have any of these skills listed in this updated 2013-2014 SOL. can we go ahead and apply for 189 visa ? I have 75 points


Check your occupation is present on SOL for 2013-2014. With 75 points you will definitely get invitation in the 1st round of July 2013. The 1st round should be on 1st Of July 2013, if DIAC continues to follows their regular format of conducting invitation rounds on 1st and 3rd Monday of the month.


----------



## yesesmenorah (Jun 3, 2013)

*189 visa for all these skills ?*

Yes, my skill 261111 is there is the updated SOL. Thanks !

If i lodge 2 EOIs' - both 189 and 190 visa, which one will get the invitation first ?


----------



## yesesmenorah (Jun 3, 2013)

what happened is that my agent lodged both 189 and 190 visa as we didnt know if 261111 will be there in the new SOL. So, now that its there, can i withdraw or suspend my 190 EOI ? What is the difference between EOI suspension and EOI withdrawal ?


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Team,

I got myself assessed from ACS this January i.e 2nd Jan 2013 for 261313(software engineer)
I have 65 points for 189 visa and 70 points for 190 visa

My doubt is whether my ACS is valid for the new rules in july 13 as the acs assessing criteria has changed recently.(out of 5 years only 3 yrs are considered as i fall into ICT minor) 

And if my old assessing of ACS (the one done on 2nd Jan 2013) is valid which visa will be picked up 189/190?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

MaddyOZ said:


> New SOL released by DIAC.
> 
> Check this link : Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013



Thanks maddy,
you are an angle....who brings good news...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Looking forward for July....hope we all get the invitation in the first round and the processing hits on full pedal....I'm not sure if it’s the right thread to ask this query.....so after invitation what all are the steps....I'm very new to this...

I guess below are the steps;
1. Getting EOI Invitation
2. Lodge Visa Application
3. Get acknowledgement
4. Apply for police clearance
5. Apply for Medial
6. Case Officer getting assigned to our visa case.
7. And then visa grant.

Hope this is it....once we get the visa acknowledgement as I've mentioned in step 3, can we then straight away apply for medical & police clearance in parallel. Please advise. I've seen in this forum people getting all of the aboove steps completed in just 3 months for 189...Anyways all the very best for all the applicants....


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> New SOL released by DIAC.
> 
> Check this link : Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


Thanks a lot


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I got myself assessed from ACS this January i.e 2nd Jan 2013 for 261313(software engineer)
> I have 65 points for 189 visa and 70 points for 190 visa
> ...


Same here....i have a +ive ACS on 1 Nov 2012...I have already submitted EOI under SC 189....No invitation yet as my job reached the occupational ceiling....so will the new ACS changes affect me? Please someone advise...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ROY2013 said:


> Same here....i have a +ive ACS on 1 Nov 2012...I have already submitted EOI under SC 189....No invitation yet as my job reached the occupational ceiling....so will the new ACS changes affect me? Please someone advise...


ACS letters where NO SKILLED DATE is mentioned, should be fine for claiming whole work experience points ... !


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> ACS letters where NO SKILLED DATE is mentioned, should be fine for claiming whole work experience points ... !


Hi Sunlight,

I didn't understand "ACS letters where NO SKILLED DATE is mentioned"...Below is how its written in my ACS letter...Please let me know your thoughts...

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under xxxxx of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
Dates: 05/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: xxxxxx
Employer: xxxxxx
Country: XXXXX
Dates: 10/06 - 07/12 (5yrs 9mths)
Position: xxxxx
Employer: XXXXX
Country: xxxxx


----------



## Hardy84 (May 12, 2013)

ROY2013 said:


> Hi Sunlight,
> 
> I didn't understand "ACS letters where NO SKILLED DATE is mentioned"...Below is how its written in my ACS letter...Please let me know your thoughts...
> 
> ...



Hi Sunlight,

I have got my ACS result in the same way mentioning the suitable for migration 
and work experience has been calculated as follows:

You have to check with ACS for your work experience on the result, to claim for the points.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ROY2013 said:


> Hi Sunlight,
> 
> I didn't understand "ACS letters where NO SKILLED DATE is mentioned"...Below is how its written in my ACS letter...Please let me know your thoughts...
> 
> ...


Roy as I can see, your ACS is done November last year... the problems about ehich ppl are talking is for applicants after March this year ... you shouldn't be affected... these days ppl getting letter from ACS where they mention a date after which work points can be safely claimed in EOI. However, nothing official came out of DIAC yet.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Superstars,

Is there any change in ACS validation for the next intake.
I mean for July 2013 intake.

I have red this in some random places.
please fire up with your opinion......

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Hi Superstars,
> 
> Is there any change in ACS validation for the next intake.
> I mean for July 2013 intake.
> ...


Well they are already nullifying a major part of work experience... what could be more anyway ???


----------



## Bablu (Dec 19, 2012)

eagerly awaiting for CSOL list for 2013.. when will it arrive?? waiting wiating waiting...


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

hi, 
any one under 132211 out there waiting for new list?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well they are already nullifying a major part of work experience... what could be more anyway ???


Dude,

As we have already assessed our self against ACS's criteria,
do we need to re asses against them.


That's the main concern i am having now.

XXX


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

ROY2013 said:


> Looking forward for July....hope we all get the invitation in the first round and the processing hits on full pedal....I'm not sure if it’s the right thread to ask this query.....so after invitation what all are the steps....I'm very new to this...
> 
> I guess below are the steps;
> 1. Getting EOI Invitation
> ...



Dear So & So,

I think still you can apply for PCC.

Cheers.

XXX


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi , 

Waiting for July 1st. Here's my details. 

Software Engineer
Applied ACS : 30-Mar-2013
ACS Results : Awaiting
IELTS : R : 7 W :8 L : 8 S :8.5
Total : 60 points.

Should I consider applying for State Sponsorships? Any suggestions?
Any update if the rules are going to be same as 2012 or will there be any changes to DIAC process?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Waiting for July 1st. Here's my details.
> 
> ...


Still try for 189. You still have a bigger chance .. 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dude,
> 
> As we have already assessed our self against ACS's criteria,
> do we need to re asses against them.
> ...



If you got the assessment before April 2013, should not be a problem.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

So about 3 weeks to know the quotas , New SOL which retained ICT business analyst was a releif being a flagged occupation I was worried

Any thoughts what steps can be run in paralell while we wait which may save time later
Good Luck eeryone


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> If you got the assessment before April 2013, should not be a problem.


Thanks mate...


----------



## MalikB (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Any idea if an EOI submitted for last year's SOL (which were full because of ceiling reached) should be withdrawn and submitted again ....
I have read somewhere that EOI will be given precedence based on submitted date (if points are equal). Are they going to start again with July 2013 or clearing up backlog.
Thanks for sharing your views.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

MalikB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea if an EOI submitted for last year's SOL (which were full because of ceiling reached) should be withdrawn and submitted again ....
> I have read somewhere that EOI will be given precedence based on submitted date (if points are equal). Are they going to start again with July 2013 or clearing up backlog.
> Thanks for sharing your views.


The EOI validity period is 2 years. No need to withdraw. When the points are same, preference goes to EOI having earlier 'Visa Date of Effect' (Date at which the EOI shows the required points).


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Proposed Visa Pricing Table


New visa pricing arrangements will be introduced on 1 July 2013. This will change visa application charges from a single charge at the time of application to a charge per applicant in an individual or combined application.

The proposed Visa Pricing Table enables you to determine the amount of the first instalment of the Visa Application Charge payable when making your visa application.

Proposed Visa Pricing Table

For Example:
-------------------
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189/190)	
Base Application Charge $3060	
Additional Applicant Charge 18 and over $1530	
Additional Applicant Charge under 18 $765
-----------------------

This means for a family from 1-july-2013, the charge will be:
Husband as base application charged $3060, wife as included 2nd applicator will also be charged $1530, any child under 18 if included in the application will be charged$765


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Mroks said:


> The EOI validity period is 2 years. No need to withdraw. When the points are same, preference goes to EOI having earlier 'Visa Date of Effect' (Date at which the EOI shows the required points).


My EOI submitting date is 21-Jan-2013.
However, I edited the EOI in May to reflect the change in my total years of experience.
So now the EOI says;

Date Submitted: 21/01/2013
Date of effect: 07/05/2013

So which date will be taken into priority?

Pls advise. Thanks.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

roy2013 said:


> my eoi submitting date is 21-jan-2013.
> However, i edited the eoi in may to reflect the change in my total years of experience.
> So now the eoi says;
> 
> ...


07/05/2013


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Thank you my friend.

Any clue on which invitation round will 05-May-2013 be invited?

Would it take at least couple of rounds? Any idea? 

Pls let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ROY2013 said:


> My EOI submitting date is 21-Jan-2013.
> However, I edited the EOI in May to reflect the change in my total years of experience.
> So now the EOI says;
> 
> ...


If change in total years of experience has altered your points, then the new date will be taken into account else old date.

*Note:* If any change in EOI details results in change in point then only the 'Visa Date of Effect' changes to a new one.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ROY2013 said:


> Thank you my friend.
> 
> Any clue on which invitation round will 05-May-2013 be invited?
> 
> ...


Depends on much points you are having. There will be lot of rush for your occupation in July 2013 as the ceiling reached several months back. Many are in queue. For initial few rounds, will be difficult for 60 points to get invitation.


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Depends on much points you are having. There will be lot of rush for your occupation in July 2013 as the ceiling reached several months back. Many are in queue. For initial few rounds, will be difficult for 60 points to get invitation.


How about for 65 points with 07-may-2013 as eoi date of effect. Will it take atleast 3-4 rounds? Again as u said it all depends on no of applicants.
But based on the trend that you have seen, what's your thought. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

I think u will get invitation in first round, bcz ur submission date is in jan 2013. Did u resubmit the eoi in may or experience was updated automatically?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ROY2013 said:


> How about for 65 points with 07-may-2013 as eoi date of effect. Will it take atleast 3-4 rounds? Again as u said it all depends on no of applicants.
> But based on the trend that you have seen, what's your thought. Thanks in advance.


Should be able to get in July, if not surely 100 % in August. 
ACS has already started putting limit on no. of applicants by reducing the experience. Very huge crowd not expected.


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

MalikB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea if an EOI submitted for last year's SOL (which were full because of ceiling reached) should be withdrawn and submitted again ....
> I have read somewhere that EOI will be given precedence based on submitted date (if points are equal). Are they going to start again with July 2013 or clearing up backlog.
> Thanks for sharing your views.


Hi malik,
When did u submitted eoi? What are the points now. What is your skill code or occupation?


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

mandeeps said:


> I think u will get invitation in first round, bcz ur submission date is in jan 2013. Did u resubmit the eoi in may or experience was updated automatically?


I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 21-Jan-2013.
Then in May we edited the EOI to reflect my change in total years of experience.
So then in May the points became 65. Thanks.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI on 17th May for Subclass 189 with 60 points.

As i am a System analyst, i need to wait for ceiling reset on 1st july.

By when i can expect my invitation? Any approximate idea.

:ranger:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 17th May for Subclass 189 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


Difficult in July, but should work in August.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 17th May for Subclass 189 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


Dear Birender,

There Will be at least 2800 Good Messages   in the month of July collectively for the both intakes (1st and 15th).

I am pretty sure there are at least 2000 in the queue as ceiling reached.
probably there will be another 750 new applications will be added.

That mean still you have a good chance to receive your invitation by 15th July.

Best of luck young man..... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear ROY2013....
You submitted and edited your EOI?

CAN YOU PLS CLARIFY MY DOUBT?.....iF THTS TRUE....THT WUD BE A HUGE HELP TO ME....

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Dear ROY2013....
> You submitted and edited your EOI?
> 
> CAN YOU PLS CLARIFY MY DOUBT?.....iF THTS TRUE....THT WUD BE A HUGE HELP TO ME....
> ...


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear Roy,

Could explain how you did edit it after submission of EOI ? 

Someone told me, I can prepare a EOI in skill select and save it .

But I can edit it anytime I want before submission. Once submitted, content can not be edited.

That is why am eager to know , did you use any form to edit your submitted EOI?

Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear Roy 2013,

Your step 6 comes in place of step 4. You need to wait until CO is allocated to your case
and do not apply PCC before CO asks you to go for it because you need to enter Australia within a year from the date PCC is issued.


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

I have applied EOI on 8th June with 65 points under Software Engineer. Based on the trend, can I expect the invitation sometime in Jul or Aug? I know there is a huge queue for Jul...


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Hello All....all our wait is about to end....another week to go !!!....I hope if there are any changes to rules + ceiling numbers etc etc...will be updated in DIAC website on 1st July...this will answer all our anxious queries that we’ve been asking for the past 3-4 months .......... 

My very best wishes to all...Hope the next half of this year brings happiness to all of us....


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

*Experience - ACS Assessment*

Hi Roy,

you might have submitted EOI after you get the ACS assessment result.
if you edit your EOI in the month of May with your experience, it should be same as the one that is existing in ACS Assessment result right?

Am I going wrong? I am not sure.

My understanding was the no of yrs/mths of experience that we claim in EOI should be same as the one existing/stated in ACS assessment result.

I have submitted my EOI on May 1st 2013 with 60 points. hoping to get the invitation atleast by august or september.

All the best to everybody.

Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

dwh.ramana said:


> My understanding was the no of yrs/mths of experience that we claim in EOI should be same as the one existing/stated in ACS assessment result.


Need not be, you can show additional experience with payslips along with ACS assessment results letter.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Waiting for July 1st. Here's my details.
> 
> ...


As per the new acs rules from ur exp they will exclude 2 yrs exp if u r from same edu background ex: if u r working in IT company then if u completed ur graduation from CSE then they will exclude 2 yrs else if u r from different stream then they will exclude 4 yrs from ur exp. 

So please calculate as per the new acs rules.

Cheers
xxx


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

dwh.ramana said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> you might have submitted EOI after you get the ACS assessment result.
> if you edit your EOI in the month of May with your experience, it should be same as the one that is existing in ACS Assessment result right?
> ...


Sreekanth has already answered to this query and he is right.
You can claim additional work experience even after the dates mentioned in ACS.
You will have to substantiate the exp with pay slips/tax paper etc.
This is an option for sure. My friends have already done this with no issues.


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

*ACS rules changed*

thanks for the clarification.

One more question is, I have got my assessment result in which they have considered my full experience under RPL.

I have applied for ACS in the month of Feb for system analyst and they have considered full experience.

I have again applied for ACS in the month of May for Programmer Analyst and they have considered full experience.

Will it be valid as someone is mentioning that there are change of rules in ACS?

Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

dwh.ramana said:


> thanks for the clarification.
> 
> One more question is, I have got my assessment result in which they have considered my full experience under RPL.
> 
> ...


Hello Ramana..
its strange , as only u got the assessment after April considered full of your working ex as all the others deducteded either 2 or 4 years for their work ex.
can you copy ur ACS here? when did u start working by the way and what is the deemed date showed on ur Program analyst ACS?

Thanks


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

*my mistake*

sorry guyz,

I didnt check my ACS Skill assessment letter properly.

I have started working in 2003(mechanial engg degree) and in ACS they mentioned it as below:

*The following employment after August 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.*

but for system analys they didnt mention this. they have considered the full work experience.

Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

dwh.ramana said:


> sorry guyz,
> 
> I didnt check my ACS Skill assessment letter properly.
> 
> ...


Can you please explain in detail? Did you apply for two different codes?


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

*two codes*

yes, I have applied for System analyst in the month of Feb and got Result in the month of April. in which they have considered the full experience.

Then in the month of April I have applied for Programmer analyst in which they considered only 4 yrs of my total experience.

Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

dwh.ramana said:


> yes, I have applied for System analyst in the month of Feb and got Result in the month of April. in which they have considered the full experience.
> 
> Then in the month of April I have applied for Programmer analyst in which they considered only 4 yrs of my total experience.
> 
> ...


Did u filed two different EOIs? Then how can u fulfilled ur eligibility points?


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

*one EOI*

I have filled only one EOI for system analyst where i got 60 points


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

I have submitted EOI on april14th 2013 with 60 Points in system analyst designation.

what are the chance of getting inivitation in the month of July or August.

Any guesses or Idea?

Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

dwh.ramana said:


> I have submitted EOI on april14th 2013 with 60 Points in system analyst designation.
> 
> what are the chance of getting inivitation in the month of July or August.
> 
> ...


July seems difficult. August may work for you.


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

ohh if august can work thats fine.

My doubt is we would have only 1800 or less invitations for system analyst as per 2012-2013 records. I am assuming there would be thousands of ppl applying for this.

Anyway best of luck to all in system analyst designation.

Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

dwh.ramana said:


> ohh if august can work thats fine.
> 
> My doubt is we would have only 1800 or less invitations for system analyst as per 2012-2013 records. I am assuming there would be thousands of ppl applying for this.
> 
> ...


Hi

I think u will get invitation on 1 july.

Thanks


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

*thanks*

hi mandeep ,

thanks for the positive talk.

I would really treat you if I get the invitation on july 1st.

Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

*thanks*

hi mandeep ,

thanks for the positive talk.

I would really treat you if I get the invitation on july 1st.

Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

*few more days*

Just a few more days to hear about the the new quotas ... Lets hold tight for July 1 2013 unless some one has seen the quotas published already:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

*quota*

they haven't publishe the quota details yet.

They will do it with the first invitation report that is after 1st july 2013.

Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

dwh.ramana said:


> they haven't publishe the quota details yet.
> 
> They will do it with the first invitation report that is after 1st july 2013.
> 
> ...


Quota has to get displayed prior to 1st July invitation. Without quota details invitation round cannot be conducted. Expecting quota details before 1st July, most probably by 28th June.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Visa fee revision from 1st July 2013

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/new-visa-charges-1july2013/_pdf/visa-pricing-table.pdf


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Quota has to get displayed prior to 1st July invitation. Without quota details invitation round cannot be conducted. Expecting quota details before 1st July, most probably by 28th June.


 Has to be before 28th or after first as there is a planned system outage 28 to 1st so hopefully some stuff to to be out today tomorrow


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Visa fee revision from 1st July 2013
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/new-visa-charges-1july2013/_pdf/visa-pricing-table.pdf



Thanks , for me and spouse it looks like 3060 + 765 AUD now , Any idea what was it before ? also medicals etc is it over this or inclusive and what are they like in India?


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

ojhaa said:


> Thanks , for me and spouse it looks like 3060 + 765 AUD now , Any idea what was it before ? also medicals etc is it over this or inclusive and what are they like in India?


the fees would be 3060 + 1530 (765 is for a child). It was (or it is till June 28th) only 3060 per application irrespective of the number of applicants. It is only visa application fees. Apart from this Skill assessment, IELTS, PCC, medical or any other things need to be paid separately with respective authority or dept.

Medical charges normally varies between 2k-3k in India per applicant.

All the best!


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Has any one got there invitation....?
Any one knows about new ceiling limits...?

Cheers

XXX


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

What an itch of a date this 7/1 is turning out to be. So near and yet so far ..


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Has any one got there invitation....?
> Any one knows about new ceiling limits...?
> ...


Nothing yet on skillselect .....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abakik (Mar 27, 2013)

yeah, it's strange. i think it should have been made available much earlier than 1st July


----------



## jack_s (May 23, 2013)

Till next week


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

*quota*

still quota is not updated.

ramana


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Likely on that news comes only on Monday now an agonising weekend ahead


----------



## shaikjalal (May 6, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Likely on that news comes only on Monday now an agonising weekend ahead


One long long weekend  .. Looks like 1st July -1150 -189 invites will be given .. Does anybody have a clue on how many EOIs are in pool, waiting for ceiling to be reset? 

All the best guys .. Wishing yours and mine get included in the first round of invites :fingerscrossed: cheers !!! Happy weekend .. Going to get sloshed!!!


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks like Skillselect is having issue and system is down before their outage time. 
Also we have to note that, they mentioned new policies from 1st July 2013.We have wait and see what are all the changes.

Skill Select Shows the msg below.



> System responsiveness and outages - 27 June to 1 July 2013
> 
> Clients might be having difficulty in lodging applications and attachments. We are investigating the cause of the problem; however, we are not able to provide timeframes for resolution. The department's eLodgement systems will be offline for system upgrades from 28 June 2013 and may not be available again until 1 July 2013. Clients planning to apply online for any Australian visa, prior to the introduction of new visa pricing and policies on 1 July, are encouraged to lodge and pay for their application before 9 pm (AEST) on 28 June. Clients will not be able to lodge online visa applications while the systems are offline. If a client does not lodge their visa application prior to 1 July 2013, they will be subject to the new visa pricing arrangements.
> 
> More information on system outage timings are posted on the department's website Planned system maintenance and technical issues.


----------



## batels (Jul 19, 2012)

*Holding my fingers crossed*

Hey All! I'm also trying to wait patiently.
I heard there's going to be a pricing change starting July 1st.
Haven't fully understood what it means exactly for us. and what was the prices before.

Seems like the rules only get tougher with the years..


----------



## VGrover (Sep 6, 2012)

*EOI on 23 June'13 for ANSZCO code 261313.*

Hello , 

I have filed EOI on 23rd Jun '13 with 70 points under ANZSCO code 261313 ( Software Engineer) . What is the probability of getting an invite in 1st round of July invitations?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

VGrover said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have filed EOI on 23rd Jun '13 with 70 points under ANZSCO code 261313 ( Software Engineer) . What are the chances of getting an invite in 1st round of July invitations?


Most probably you should get invitation on 1st July, worst case scenario 15 July.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

VGrover said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have filed EOI on 23rd Jun '13 with 70 points under ANZSCO code 261313 ( Software Engineer) . What is the probability of getting an invite in 1st round of July invitations?


I am in nearly the same boat. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

VGrover said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have filed EOI on 23rd Jun '13 with 70 points under ANZSCO code 261313 ( Software Engineer) . What is the probability of getting an invite in 1st round of July invitations?


You will definitely get invitation in 1 july. All the best.


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> I am in nearly the same boat. Lets hope for the best.


Plz share ur eoi date And occupation code with points.

Thx


----------



## CuriousMind (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, i was reading something interesting on this website... but, not sure how true it is..

Information & Articles



batels said:


> Hey All! I'm also trying to wait patiently.
> I heard there's going to be a pricing change starting July 1st.
> Haven't fully understood what it means exactly for us. and what was the prices before.
> 
> Seems like the rules only get tougher with the years..


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Nothing yet on skill-select reports on new quotas , they will hold the suspense till the 1st

Has any one got invitations emails or skillselect correspondence update in skill select pleas update


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

It will start exactly in 4 hours time...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It will start exactly in 4 hours time...
> 
> ...


4 hrs? Ppl will start working at 9 or 10 am only in the mrg.. Isn't it? Or....!


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

4 hours ???? 12 hours to OZ morning right ... or am I missing some thing


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> 4 hours ???? 12 hours to OZ morning right ... or am I missing some thing


I think it was meant till 12.00 AM . Generally ,one would expect that such updates on govt website s to be automated .


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

1.75 Hrs to go..

Keep your fingers tightly crossed......

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sunnydayz1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

*10 mins to go! Fingers crossed*

10 mins for Aussie clocks to strike 12 and for it to be July 1st 2013. Fingers crossed for quota to be reset n to get a +ve outcome for EOI submitted. 

If anyone gets an invite, do post here.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

any updates...i still do not see the cielings to be reset nor the CSOL to be published.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

CSOL announced!!!!

Occupations on the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL) from 1 July 2013


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

CSOL for 2013-14
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

happy New Year! :horn:


----------



## nash2925 (Apr 18, 2013)

Any update on fees?


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone got invite ??


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Any news on ceilings?


----------



## osdjme (Jan 28, 2013)

nash2925 said:


> Any update on fees?


Of course there will be updates on fees...Thought we all expected that...
Anyone got the invitation to apply?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

I got an invite half an hour ago. Its only the 30th (morning) where I am.
If y'all could whisper a prayer that all goes well, Id be grateful. 
Good luck fellas.


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

is it DIAC correspondence area in my EOI I should be looking at?
nothing there, will check again in the morning..


----------



## osdjme (Jan 28, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> I got an invite half an hour ago. Its only the 30th (morning) where I am.
> If y'all could whisper a prayer that all goes well, Id be grateful.
> Good luck fellas.


Congrats...All the best with your application...


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Got the invitation for 189, applied with 70 points for analyst programmer on 27th May


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

*South Australia Changes*

South Australia Changes

Changes to the General Skilled Migration Program
English Language and Skills Assessment

International English Language Testing System (IELTS) results which are three-years-old or less now accepted.
See: Eligibility requirements - English language

Skills assessments accepted regardless of validity period.
IELTS scores for 39 occupations reduced from 6.5 to 6 in each band score.
See: The SNOL.

Occupational English Language Test (OET) accepted as an alternative to IELTS for health professionals only.
See: Eligibility requirements – English language


----------



## shaikjalal (May 6, 2013)

Got mine .. Just checked .. Hopefully will go through smoothly  ..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> South Australia Changes
> 
> Changes to the General Skilled Migration Program
> English Language and Skills Assessment
> ...


,

From where you got this information please share the link...it would be great


----------



## Bablu (Dec 19, 2012)

awaiting the ceiling reset.. for SA and VIC..i wish.. VIC reduces the IELTS eligiblity to 6.5


----------



## Bablu (Dec 19, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> ,
> 
> From where you got this information please share the link...it would be great


Look at this link, hope this answers ur question..

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/change_at_sa


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> ,
> 
> From where you got this information please share the link...it would be great


On the home page of SA https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I cant find the new state sponsership list for Vic, SA and NSW and ACT has that been published along with CSOL


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bablu said:


> Look at this link, hope this answers ur question..
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/change_at_sa


I have verified that link but not able to find anything about ict professionals did they reduced the band from 6.5 to 6?


----------



## Bablu (Dec 19, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> I have verified that link but not able to find anything about ict professionals did they reduced the band from 6.5 to 6?


have to wait till the state sponsered list opens up, the last updated list shows upto 28th June.. keep the fingers crossed.. and wait wait wait..

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

have u heard about the SA IT job market??? how is it doing, may be a bit off topic, but asking neverthelesss..


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

guys it's only one day before first of july ..do we have any news


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Bablu said:


> have to wait till the state sponsered list opens up, the last updated list shows upto 28th June.. keep the fingers crossed.. and wait wait wait..
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
> 
> have u heard about the SA IT job market??? how is it doing, may be a bit off topic, but asking neverthelesss..


its toughest among all the other states like Vic, SS or ACT


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, it's already 1 July in Australia. Have you guys seen any changes so far?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

One of ma friend is telling he got 60 marks and got his invitation... really...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

in WA software engineer falls under special conditions


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have 60 points and my date of effect is 20th Oct 2012. I didn't get invite


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Do u applied for 189 ? please tell the occupational code...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Colombo said:


> One of ma friend is telling he got 60 marks and got his invitation... really...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Hi Colombo,
What occupation your friend applied?


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes I applied for 189. Occupation code is 263311


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

SA SNOL updated 01-Jul-2013 https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data 

All ICT Professionals are available only to former South Australian international students currently working in the nominated occupation.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

green_apple said:


> SA SNOL updated 01-Jul-2013 https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data
> 
> All ICT Professionals are available only to former South Australian international students currently working in the nominated occupation.


Is there any chance of changing that option....bcause if they are accepting only SA International Students..then no use..


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

My EOI had 65 points for ICT Business Analyst have an invite too , need to get going with the other stuff now

However dont see the overall quotas on the skill select page yet


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Today is no news in website....


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

*System Analyst 60 points , EOI April effective*

Congrats to all who has got their invitations today.

I didnt get the invitation yet.

Applied under system analyst with 60 points, EOI submitted April 4th 2013


Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## LucasLily1112 (Nov 19, 2012)

Applied under ICT BA with 60 points, EOI submitted on March 21st, didn't get any invite yet. Seems like those who have 65 points and above are invited on the 1st round.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

*I just got a query regarding Partner's points?*

Partner's IELTS.......6.5(S7 L 6.5,R 6.5, W 5.5).
Assessment : +ve VETASSESS for BHMS
Age - 34yrs

Can I partner's points 5 for my EOI as she does nt have competent english( 6 bands individually)..

Your quick replies are highly appreciated.

Cheers
Jyothi Mosa


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

:clap2: i got an invite today.

261111 BA - 65 points - 189visa


----------



## cottesloe (Oct 22, 2009)

Just received my invite for the 189 visa, with 70 points.

Looking through the checklist, is the health checkup mandatory before application?

Or is it only on a request basis after lodging my application?

Is there anything else needed prior to accepting the invite?

Will probably read up more later, but if anyone knows it'll be much appreciated!

Cheers guys.


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

Guys, i am assessed as 261111 BA, and i will be holding 60 on the 12 of July, from my PY graduation.

Another 5 on 3rd of september, because of my age.

so my question is that how likely am i being invited this year?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> *I just got a query regarding Partner's points?*
> 
> Partner's IELTS.......6.5(S7 L 6.5,R 6.5, W 5.5).
> Assessment : +ve VETASSESS for BHMS
> ...



I think you can apply for EOI claiming the 5 points for partner but if you get an invite for that EOI, when you go to pay for the visa you will need to pay an extra $4000 AUD as a second installment fee because your partner doesn't have 6 in all bands.

So for instance, if the visa charge is 3000 for you and an extra 1600 for partner...
for you it will be 3000 +1600 + 4500


This is what I understood. I could be wrong..

refer to the 'visa pricing table' from skillselect website for exact amount and info


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

how BHMS is assessed by VETASSES???

wts requirement of VETASSESS?? they assess all degree??


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

kittydoll said:


> :clap2: i got an invite today.
> 
> 261111 BA - 65 points - 189visa


Congratulations... Happy for you.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

cottesloe said:


> Just received my invite for the 189 visa, with 70 points.
> 
> Looking through the checklist, is the health checkup mandatory before application?
> 
> ...


Medical can be done once the case officer has been allocated. It is not mandatory to do it before you lodge the application.


----------



## dwh.ramana (May 20, 2013)

Hi,

Just competent english is not enough to gain the points.

you need to have the following to gain 5 points for your partner.

You must provide evidence that your partner meets the requirements. This evidence must be:
•documents that prove your partner is 50 years of age or younger
•documents that prove your partner has at least competent English
•a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s nominated occupation (your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation).


Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks ruchkal


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> Thanks ruchkal



Congratulations!


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

thank u baochangan


----------



## batels (Jul 19, 2012)

*finally it's 1.7*

Yay! finally it's here..

I also got an invite - 65 point software engineer.

Now we need to get going on the "other stuff".

Does anyone have a clue as to how much time my partner have to pass the IELTS exam?

Does anyone know how much the application cost before ? (at the moment it's about 4,000$)

best of luck to us all!


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Congratulations to all who got the invitation 

And my best wishes to all candidates who are waiting to get an invite in the next round.
Don't worry we will see lot more happy faces in 2 weeks time.

I got the invitation today with 65 points.... Hope everything goes well from now on...

Wishing you all good luck !!!!!!!


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Congratulations....


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

Congrats to all those got invitations for ICT Business Analyst and Systems Analyst
I have lodged my Eoi based on 60 points for visa 189 on march 9 2013..its been a long wait for the ceiling to be reset on july 1 2013...i would like to know if there is a similar case as mine
im hopefull that i would be invited in next couple of rounds


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys

457 is changed drastically... only genuine can get it now


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

any update on 189 or 190 ? 
where did you find changes on 457?


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

nithin117,

I applied for EOI on Mar 12th for BA with 60 points. Waiting!!!

Striker




nithin117 said:


> Congrats to all those got invitations for ICT Business Analyst and Systems Analyst
> I have lodged my Eoi based on 60 points for visa 189 on march 9 2013..its been a long wait for the ceiling to be reset on july 1 2013...i would like to know if there is a similar case as mine
> im hopefull that i would be invited in next couple of rounds


----------



## Hail (Jul 1, 2013)

whare are the changes for 457?


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

what are the changes for 189?


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

it's getting boring! why they don't publish new changes? maybe it's not changing this year?


----------



## erbash (Jan 24, 2013)

cottesloe said:


> Just received my invite for the 189 visa, with 70 points.
> 
> Looking through the checklist, is the health checkup mandatory before application?
> 
> ...


No you dont need medicals before applying. actually they say you should not take medicals until advised by your case officer


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi 

Is there any news/update about how DIAC will award points for overseas work experience ? 
Since ACS has been deducting 2yrs/4 yrs based on degree, will DIAC go with ACS assessments or otherwise.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any news/update about how DIAC will award points for overseas work experience ?
> Since ACS has been deducting 2yrs/4 yrs based on degree, will DIAC go with ACS assessments or otherwise.


Does any one got an idea how this works for engineering students? I mean if your job profile is different from your study main stream? In simple working as a electrical engineer after completion of mechanical engineering? Does EA applies the same strategy of deducting some years from their total work experience. The RPL route.

Please help!!


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Does any one got an idea how this works for engineering students? I mean if your job profile is different from your study main stream? In simple working as a electrical engineer after completion of mechanical engineering? Does EA applies the same strategy of deducting some years from their total work experience. The RPL route.
> 
> Please help!!


Hi Guys,

The updated occupation list can be found here:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/consolidated-sponsored-occupation-list.htm


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

cottesloe said:


> Just received my invite for the 189 visa, with 70 points.
> 
> Looking through the checklist, is the health checkup mandatory before application?
> 
> ...


After lodging your visa application, you can upload all the evidence documents.
You CAN do the medicals and PCC without waiting for the CO, no harm.
Prior to accepting the invite, keep your money ready for payment


----------



## jssenny (May 31, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any news/update about how DIAC will award points for overseas work experience ?
> Since ACS has been deducting 2yrs/4 yrs based on degree, will DIAC go with ACS assessments or otherwise.


I have been having the same confusion since the ACS implemented to deduct 2 years working experience.

Hoping someone, who got their ACS examinations after May 2013 and were invited after 1 July 2013, can give some advice.

Thanks~~~


----------



## jssenny (May 31, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Does any one got an idea how this works for engineering students? I mean if your job profile is different from your study main stream? In simple working as a electrical engineer after completion of mechanical engineering? Does EA applies the same strategy of deducting some years from their total work experience. The RPL route.
> 
> Please help!!


As I knew, EA only focuses on those who have a degree of engineering.

correct me if I was wrong.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

jssenny said:


> As I knew, EA only focuses on those who have a degree of engineering.
> 
> correct me if I was wrong.


Not necessarily jssenny. One of my friend got +ve skills assessment with diploma only. I think it depends on the level for which you are applying for. In simple words if you have a diploma there is no chance/slight chance that you'll assessed against Engineer technologist/professional engineer (i've confirmed with EA abt this).


----------



## jssenny (May 31, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Not necessarily jssenny. One of my friend got +ve skills assessment with diploma only. I think it depends on the level for which you are applying for. In simple words if you have a diploma there is no chance/slight chance that you'll assessed against Engineer technologist/professional engineer (i've confirmed with EA abt this).


THks Redtape.

EA will mainly assess the bacholer degree of applicants.

BTW, what does the "+ve" mean? Thanks~


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

what has been the cut off date and score points for July 1 2013 round of invitations for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) Visa?


----------



## jssenny (May 31, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> what has been the cut off date and score points for July 1 2013 round of invitations for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) Visa?


The DIAC has not give a crystal clear police about these now. now we only get rumors..


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

jssenny said:


> THks Redtape.
> 
> EA will mainly assess the bacholer degree of applicants.
> 
> BTW, what does the "+ve" mean? Thanks~


"Positive". 

Cheers!!


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Does any one got an idea how this works for engineering students? I mean if your job profile is different from your study main stream? In simple working as a electrical engineer after completion of mechanical engineering? Does EA applies the same strategy of deducting some years from their total work experience. The RPL route.
> 
> Please help!!


EA will assess your qualifications based on your nominated occupation only.
If you were a Mechanical Engineering student, then you will be assessed for that and the years you worked in the Mechanical related field will count.
If you had been working as Electrical Engineer, then those years of employment won't be considered at all.
There's no such thing like reduction as like ACS.
This is as far as my opinion, however you can call the EA and clarify.
They give you the perfect replies as to how to proceed.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> what has been the cut off date and score points for July 1 2013 round of invitations for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) Visa?


You can find it under the "Reports' Tab in the SkillSelect page hopefully next week.


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

what has been the cut off date and score points for July 1 2013 round of invitations for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) Visa?


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> EA will assess your qualifications based on your nominated occupation only.
> If you were a Mechanical Engineering student, then you will be assessed for that and the years you worked in the Mechanical related field will count.
> If you had been working as Electrical Engineer, then those years of employment won't be considered at all.
> There's no such thing like reduction as like ACS.
> ...


Thanks for the reply cprem79.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Changes in sub class 457

Whats New - Employer Sponsored Workers & Immigration


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Any news on quota for occupations in 2013/2014??


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

2nd july..no news on website

totally irritating people


----------



## cottesloe (Oct 22, 2009)

erbash said:


> No you dont need medicals before applying. actually they say you should not take medicals until advised by your case officer





cprem79 said:


> After lodging your visa application, you can upload all the evidence documents.
> You CAN do the medicals and PCC without waiting for the CO, no harm.
> Prior to accepting the invite, keep your money ready for payment


tks guys, I've responded to the invite & made payment. Will await CO's instruction if medical's needed... Any idea how long the process will take from this point?


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Skilled nominated migration

NSW reopens for Business
SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

cottesloe said:


> tks guys, I've responded to the invite & made payment. Will await CO's instruction if medical's needed... Any idea how long the process will take from this point?


Medicals is obviously needed, no compromise.
If you want a delayed grant, then you can do medicals later.
But if you need a normal or quick grant, I suggest you do the medicals before the CO instructs you to.
Go for e-medicals, they are more easy and paper free and quick.
If your medicals are not referred to MOC, and provided all other documents are in place and satisfactory for CO, you can receive the grant within 2 months time.
But this is just a rough estimate, it can differ depending on your case.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

there is no update cant be seen in NSW..


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have send the link


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

It takes around 10 weeks to allocate a Case Officer for your application. Post that, he may request any documents which may be missing of not he will take around 2 more weeks.
In all it should be around 3 months from the date of applying for VISA


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

it's 2nd july 

do we have any update regarding the new rules


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

its 3rd july

DIAC is still lethargic..


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Skilled nominated migration

NSW reopens for Business
SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA

New South Wales welcomes eligible individuals to apply for nomination under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa. This visa requires nomination by a State or Territory Government to the Commonwealth's Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC).

Under the 190 visa, the NSW Government will nominate highly skilled applicants with the skills and experience required in occupations of benefit to the State. These occupations are listed on NSW's State Migration Plan.

ELIGIBILITY REQUIREMENTS FOR NSW 190 NOMINATION

The NSW Government nominates a limited number of skilled migrants annually focussing on applicants who have the skills and qualifications in occupations that best fit the NSW labour market.

Successful applicants must meet DIAC's basic requirements for the 190 visa in an occupation that is on NSW's State Migration Plan.

Basic requirements include that the applicant must:

be younger than 50 years of age when invited to apply
nominate an occupation that matches their skills and qualifications and is on NSW's State Migration Plan
have their skills assessed by the relevant assessing authority as suitable for their nominated occupation
have at least competent English
score at least 60 on the points test (including 5 points for State nomination)
meet the health and character requirements.
Applicants must be able to demonstrate all of their claims with evidence.

For more information on DIAC requirements, refer to: Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

HOW TO APPLY FOR NSW NOMINATION

To lodge an application for NSW nomination applicants will need to:

ensure that you meet all DIAC requirements for this visa
have lodged an Expression of Interest in SkillSelect, DIAC's online system
lodge a complete NSW Skilled –Nominated (subclass 190) application form
provide all required supporting documents to evidence your claims.
Applications should be posted to:

Migration Services 190 Team
NSW Trade and Investment
GPO Box 5477
SYDNEY NSW 2001
AUSTRALAIA

HOW WE PROCESS APPLICATIONS

NSW processes applications received in date order. Your application will be assigned to an assessing officer based on the date that it was received. We aim to process all applications as quickly as possible. If you lodge a complete application, you should expect your application to be decided quickly.

Incomplete applications will be delayed. For information on how to lodge a complete application, please refer to the checklist on the NSW Skilled –Nominated (subclass 190) application form.

As the occupations nominated by NSW are required in Sydney and regional NSW, nominated applicants may have enhanced employment prospects. However, nomination does not guarantee employment.

Your obligations
COMMITMENT TO NSW

If you are nominated by the NSW Government under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa you are expected to commit to live and work or study in NSW for the first two years of your time in Australia.

NOTIFICATION OF ARRIVAL IN NSW

If you are applying from offshore, you should advise NSW of your contact details on arrival and advise your success in finding suitable employment. You can do this by sending an email to [email protected].

NSW provides information on options to settle in regional NSW which offers similar employment opportunities to the major cities, plus comparable benefits and services in a more relaxed environment.

SURVEYS

The NSW Government may contact you in the future via email to undertake a survey in relation to the skilled migration program.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hawaiisurf said:


> HI Senior Expats,
> 
> I am short of 5 pts and seeking to apply for NSW SS. Need your help/info reg NSW SS.
> 
> ...


NSW usually do not reject applicants. Only draw back is longer time duration.


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

new sol 1st july 2013

Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> NSW usually do not reject applicants. Only draw back is longer time duration.


Thanks for the info Mroks. 
Thats really helpful to know that there are no rejections usually.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone here who got an invitation during the first round July 2013 under analyst programmer category?? 

I am not quite sure when the ceiling was reached for Analyst Programmer but I am guessing sometime in May. I have 60 points and waiting for invitation so anyone who got invited and the points claimed please let me know as it would give rough idea about how long it will take before getting invited. Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sudeep22 said:


> Anyone here who got an invitation during the first round July 2013 under analyst programmer category??
> 
> I am not quite sure when the ceiling was reached for Analyst Programmer but I am guessing sometime in May. I have 60 points and waiting for invitation so anyone who got invited and the points claimed please let me know as it would give rough idea about how long it will take before getting invited. Thanks


Ceiling reached for your occupation on 20th May 2013 round. You should get invitation on 15th July or by latest August 5th.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks Mroks appreciate your prompt reply. I was just worrying because I think you get invited based on the points and there might be a back log for other occupation eoi's with higher points as occupation ceiling of some other categories reached earlier than may but I guess we all will eventually get invited.

I can apply for NSW SS sponsorship but it takes 12 weeks and I thought I could just get invited through 189 before that. What do you suggest? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sudeep22 said:


> thanks Mroks appreciate your prompt reply. I was just worrying because I think you get invited based on the points and there might be a back log for other occupation eoi's with higher points as occupation ceiling of some other categories reached earlier than may but I guess we all will eventually get invited.
> 
> I can apply for NSW SS sponsorship but it takes 12 weeks and I thought I could just get invited through 189 before that. What do you suggest?
> 
> Thanks a lot


NSW SS takes longer time say around 3-4 months or more and you will get 189 invitation with in a month or 2 worst case scenario. So no use of NSW SS for you.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks...yeah thats why I didnt bother about SS....I will update if I get invited in the next round..


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

no news means no change?


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

any new news ?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Nothing.

Surely last 1150 must have contains most from 261112 and 261111.
that means most from our 1800 already occupied.

Cheers.

XXX


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Surely last 1150 must have contains most from 261112 and 261111.
> that means most from our 1800 already occupied.
> ...


Hi XXX,
How can be so sure about it? do you have any references?
i was wondering on why you dint get the invite till now as many others got their invite who had submitted their EOI in feb. 
thanks.


----------



## nithin117 (Jul 1, 2013)

colombo 

mate you made a point ..it may be true or its just an imagination
im on the same boat as you and so are many others. .I guess we should wait for diac to publish the report for invitation round for1 July ..then things clear s up

thanks
nithin


----------



## raj_hyd (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the information. 

I have few queries regarding how to file/send the NSW 190 State Sponsorship Application.

Do i need to post/send Certified or Xerox of certified documents of following.

- ACS
- Bio-Page of Passport
- IELTS result
- Employment Reference
- Qualification Cerificates?

And what is the meaning of Tab the documents? Do I need punch the relevant documents 
example all Qualification Certificates together punched and All Employment Reference letters
punched together? Is Tab the document means that are something else. I am confused how to post the these many docs together. 
please help me.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

How long will it take for a CO to be allocated for 189 visa


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

nithin117 said:


> colombo
> 
> mate you made a point ..it may be true or its just an imagination
> im on the same boat as you and so are many others. .I guess we should wait for diac to publish the report for invitation round for1 July ..then things clear s up
> ...


See... as we all aware loads of already logged EOI s are active under our category.
This is due to since 21st Jan no one has selected under our category.

all the people who were in the queue with over 65 marks already selected.
that mean hand full of slots occupied already.

people who has 65 and people with over 65 which applied in between 1 and 15 July also will be selected on 15 th of this month.

I think now u can feel the reality of the so cold realty.

if I'm not really mistaken withing first 3 months 1000 will be occupied out of what ever available.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

so whats wrong in that... people who have 65 and above will get preference in invitation and they got so.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

terminatar1 said:


> so whats wrong in that... people who have 65 and above will get preference in invitation and they got so.



Dude 

not only people with 65 and above... people with 60 also get there slots.
That's not the point we were refering..

it is all about the sealing, amount occupied and what will be left in 3 rounds time..


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

be positive bro...


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Friends, 

What should we enter in EOI in employment history in the last 10 years, entire experience or should we enter after deducting the 2 yrs of experience per ACS? 

Another Q is, my Bachelor's is Computer Sc & Engg. But Masters is not relevant to Computing. 
ACS assessment was as per my Bachelor's Only. 
So now while entering Educational Details, should I include both my degrees or mention only Bachelor's. 

Pls help.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What should we enter in EOI in employment history in the last 10 years, entire experience or should we enter after deducting the 2 yrs of experience per ACS?
> 
> ...


1) You should enter ALL your employment history.

2) Both Masters and Bachelors should be included.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello everyone...DIAC has published their report for July 2013 invitations. I am very confused as the lowest point which have been invited is 60 although the number is very small but the table indicates that score of 60 and date of effect 27.06.2012....my EOI status says as submitted and I too have 60 points and my visa of effect is 10.06.2013....does it mean someone else who has 60 and visa date of effect of 27/06 has been invited and I having the same point and earlier visa date of effect have not been..just worried that I may have done something wrong in my EOI although the status says submitted...can anyone kindly explain that...thanks in advance


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sudeep22 said:


> Hello everyone...DIAC has published their report for July 2013 invitations. I am very confused as the lowest point which have been invited is 60 although the number is very small but the table indicates that score of 60 and date of effect 27.06.2012....my EOI status says as submitted and I too have 60 points and my visa of effect is 10.06.2013....does it mean someone else who has 60 and visa date of effect of 27/06 has been invited and I having the same point and earlier visa date of effect have not been..just worried that I may have done something wrong in my EOI although the status says submitted...can anyone kindly explain that...thanks in advance


The last person who got invited has the EOI 'visa date of effect' as 27.06.2013. His/her occupation is different than yours. Nothing to worry.
You have to worry only when a person having same occupation code, points and visa date of effect latter than your's gets invited ahead of you.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

how can we know who got invited from which occupation? is there a way to find that out mroks?? thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sudeep22 said:


> how can we know who got invited from which occupation? is there a way to find that out mroks?? thanks


No information available on it at DIAC site.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

so basically someone who has visa date of effect as 27.06 has been invited but the points could be 65 or 70 for that person..thats what i understood...the way DIAC has written I thought point 60 with visa of effect 27/06 so got me worried...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sudeep22 said:


> so basically someone who has visa date of effect as 27.06 has been invited but the points could be 65 or 70 for that person..thats what i understood...the way DIAC has written I thought point 60 with visa of effect 27/06 so got me worried...


You are confused. Its actually with 60 points with Visa date of effect as 27/06/2013. 
Only thing we don't know is his/her occupation code.
Competition is more in ICT so 60 points may not work for few invitation rounds initially but for other occupations it may work as crowd is less there.


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> 1) You should enter ALL your employment history.
> 
> 2) Both Masters and Bachelors should be included.


Hi,
You sure feel we shld include ALL our experience?? That wud be so so much better!! With ppl with assessment before april entering all the experience really make us look bad if we follow acs while listing our employment. 

Few more opinions plzzz....


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

So does it mean that invitation is dependent on the occupation too? I was told by an agent that the way invitations work is based on the points and visa date of effect irrespective of their occupation...say the last invitation sent was for 60 and visa effect of 27/6 which is the case now everyone from any occupation with points 60 and visa date of effect prior to 27/6 would have been invited...i may be completely wrong but this was info from an agent and also mentioned in DIAC website...

The only other explanation which correlates to what you are saying is that someone who has 60 points and is an analyst programmer with visa date of effect 10/06 has been invited...but also an analyst programmer with points 70 with visa date of effect 27/06 has also been invited but analyst programmer with 60 and visa date later than 10/06 is not invited...



Sorry for the confusion just trying to work out the report in a logical manner...pls share your views...thanks for replying


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Should be an error. May be the points score is 65 and date of effect is 27/06/2013


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

The website says 60 and date of effect is 27/06


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes but that should have been a mistake. There are many ppl with 60 points and earlier date of effectike me and u. So don't worry


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

I really hope so that it was error...what is your occupation if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Telecommunication engineer


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Again...

I would say.. no future with 2611
better to shift in to 2613...

at least they have 4300 slots left still.... 

Cheers 

XXX


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sudeep22 said:


> I really hope so that it was error...what is your occupation if you dont mind me asking?


There cannot be error. Go through previous reports your doubts will get cleared.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mroks said:


> There cannot be error. Go through previous reports your doubts will get cleared.


It was an error, they changed it today, 65 instead of 60.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Ali33 said:


> It was an error, they changed it today, 65 instead of 60.


Thanks for updating the change information.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Again...
> 
> I would say.. no future with 2611
> better to shift in to 2613...
> ...


i guess everyone who applied before 1st July 2013 will get their invitation this year.

920 is enough to cater the people who applied before 1st July.

For the rest i am not sure.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

yeah they said there was an error..i called them personally to check about this as it got me confused...they said it was error and have rectified in their website...so like I mentioned before only two things are considered for invitation...first your points and second your visa date of effect irrespective of your occupation...so ppl who have been waiting since jan for system analyst will get priority for invitation compared to new one eoi in another occupation untill all the back log is cleared or if the ceiling is reached before the backlog clears out this obviously applies only to those with the same point..i.e 60 as all 65 pointers have been invited till 27/06 ..this info is from DIAC...hope everyone gets invitation soon...i am not sure if I will be invited in next round as I am guessing there must be around 800 900 EOI pending for system analyst since last year and my visa date of effect is early june..


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> Anyone here who got an invitation during the first round July 2013 under analyst programmer category??
> 
> I am not quite sure when the ceiling was reached for Analyst Programmer but I am guessing sometime in May. I have 60 points and waiting for invitation so anyone who got invited and the points claimed please let me know as it would give rough idea about how long it will take before getting invited. Thanks


Hi,

I have got invitation on 1st Jul with 60 points under 190 NSW.

Amit


----------



## erkbrisbane (Nov 26, 2012)

According to last year invitations I would say it should be around 200 people per month with 60 points waiting invitation for code 2611, which means that probably til the 20th of May when code 2613 reached its level, there are around 800 people already waiting. However, from May the number of IT people should drop due to new ACS rules. 
At the end I guess just people who sent invitations in April or even May will get the invitation next around. I am crossing fingers too.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah Amit...for 190 its different you dont have to worry about invitation round. It is a separate process all together and only depends on the ceiling and nothing else hence its different compared to 189...for 190 once the state accepts your application and if your occupation has not reached its ceiling the invitation is immediate...i was asking about 189 as I have applied via 189...congrats on the invitation though


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey erkbrisbane...what new rules have been introduced in acs?? 


QUOTE=erkbrisbane;1238104]According to last year invitations I would say it should be around 200 people per month with 60 points waiting invitation for code 2611, which means that probably til the 20th of May when code 2613 reached its level, there are around 800 people already waiting. However, from May the number of IT people should drop due to new ACS rules. 
At the end I guess just people who sent invitations in April or even May will get the invitation next around. I am crossing fingers too.[/QUOTE]


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

am going crazy 

what are the new rules for july 2013 
how DIAC will handle ACS new Rules


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

reshma84 said:


> Yes but that should have been a mistake. There are many ppl with 60 points and earlier date of effectike me and u. So don't worry


Even before getting the Victoria SS I also had 60 points, but after getting the Vic SS , I stand at 65 points now. 

So don't worry.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi 
On an average
VIC SS is about 3 months , seems faster but rejections are possible
NSW SS is about 5 months. 

IF opting for NSW, do I need to reflect NSW as preferred state in EOI or can I still opt for "ANY" ? 

Also how are 186 ENS success rate. Have an offer. Now confused if I should go with 189/190 or opt for 186. And how long should I work for the employer?


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Call me optimist - 

There are many people worrying on this forum who have already submitted application with 60 points and for occupation that have enough seats and doesn't look like they are filled. 

I have just submitted my application for ACS 2 weeks back. A RPL application. I am yet to take IELTS. I am applying for "crowded" profile of ICT BA. Should I worry?

Last year, quota of 1800 got filled in January. This year quota has reduced to something 1350. Should I worry? Yes.

Last year, I guess NSW was sponsoring BA profiles. This year they are saying NO. Should I worry? Probably Yes.

Given the trend will ICT BA profile feature in next year's SOL? Should I worry? Definitely Yes.

Last year, I had to pay very less. This year, I have to shell out more money. Should I worry? Some solace, given that everybody has to worry.

Is Australia over crowded with ICT professionals? Will there be enough jobs once I go there? Will I have a bargaining power with my employer? I don't know. 

Is Australia saying NO to people like me or it just wants people with better profiles. I don't know.

One thing I know is I need to be optimistic here. My calculation tells me roughly 460 people have been called so far. I don't know if anybody with 60 points (for BA profile) has been called yet. Even if I assume another such 500 people with 60 points, it leaves 300 vacant seats. Roughly 200 per month since Feb. 
Now given new ACS rule, I don't believe we are going to have so many people qualifying each month - best case scenario 75-100 per month. This means BA quota for this year is likely to last till Oct. All I know is to get IELTS 8 till then. Fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rafael88 (Jul 8, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> Hey erkbrisbane...what new rules have been introduced in acs??


what new acs rules?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Please visit the bellow location.

VISIT

once place for all the information related to 15 July 2013.

Cheers.

xxx


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

Any news pls about the Marketing Specialist occupation or still no news and I have to wait till August?


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> NSW SS takes longer time say around 3-4 months or more and you will get 189 invitation with in a month or 2 worst case scenario. So no use of NSW SS for you.





hawaiisurf said:


> Thanks for the info Mroks.
> Thats really helpful to know that there are no rejections usually.


Hi Mroks, 

Do I need IELTS (for dependents), PCC and MEdicals before I pay the visa fee ie within the 60 days?

If invited does it mean that I am in the quota for 60 days. What happens if I am unable to provide above documents before 60 days and the invitation lapses? 

Will I get another invite immediately? 

What is the timeframe for PCC ? 

WHat is the process and timeframe for MEdicals?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Do I need IELTS (for dependents), PCC and MEdicals before I pay the visa fee ie within the 60 days?
> 
> ...


The PCC, Meds and Spouse IELTS need to be made available after you lodge your visa application and before CO is assigned for your case. Once invited you have 60 days to file your visa application, if not filed with in 60 days the invitation expires.

You can get 2nd and final invitation after 60 days only, but again depends upon your position in queue for 189.

PCC varies as per your location.

Meds time frame is not in our hand and we are not accountable for delay in it.

For spouse to prove functional language ability you can submit university / college letter stating the course carried was is medium English and the duration of course was of min 2 yrs.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

network outage for 2 days...
wow i missed pages and pages worth of messages...

looks like the new ACS changes are causing a lot of chaos !!!


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> The PCC, Meds and Spouse IELTS need to be made available after you lodge your visa application and before CO is assigned for your case. Once invited you have 60 days to file your visa application, if not filed with in 60 days the invitation expires.
> 
> You can get 2nd and final invitation after 60 days only, but again depends upon your position in queue for 189.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mroks.

Any idea how long it takes for the CO to get assigned after payment of fee?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hawaiisurf said:


> Thanks Mroks.
> 
> Any idea how long it takes for the CO to get assigned after payment of fee?


For 190 it takes around 5 weeks. For 189 it takes longer time.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All;

Here goes my 8th Week...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sumit_sharma86 (Sep 11, 2013)

I want to apply for same subclass visa and I have an experience of 1.5 years at the moment and will be completing 2 years in January, 2014 as a Level 2 (Escalation Engineer) Cisco IP telephony Engineer (CUCM, Unity, UCCX and Gateways).

Agent told me that you fall under 190 sub class and can get visa if you get 7 bands each. 

I fall under the category of Network Administrator (263112) and is showing "Limited" in 2013-2014 ACT occupation list. 

Please guide me if this will be right time to apply for the PR and do we have good jobs for Network or IP Telephony engineers there?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All;

Please visit the bellow link with related to CO related matters. We can collectively help each other.....:grouphug: :grouphug: 

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/210969-july-applicants-waiting-co.html#post1782545*

Cheers

XXX


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Still try for 189. You still have a bigger chance ..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Hi Colombo, 

In my EOI , I have mentioned as 3 dependents. 
But now while filing for my visa, I would like to include only 2 dependents. 
Where and how should I reflect this change. Any idea??


----------

